# Hopper Search



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I noticed that when I locked out and hid certain channels that the search function on My hopper would freeze with a continuous "Searching". I was only able to restore it by unlocking the channels and doing a RBR. If I did a RBR without unlocking the channels, the search function would still freeze. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

jerry downing said:


> I noticed that when I locked out and hid certain channels that the search function on My hopper would freeze with a continuous "Searching". I was only able to restore it by unlocking the channels and doing a RBR. If I did a RBR without unlocking the channels, the search function would still freeze. Has anyone else noticed this?


I have a boatload of locked channels and have not seen this occur. Does it happen every time?


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I only tried it for a short time. The only change was having locked out and hid PPV channels. When I undid this, I was OK. I will try again to see if it comes back. I will also see if locking out channels without hiding causes any difficulty.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I was able to repeat the problem by searching for a movie that I thought was on HBO. I since found that it only exists only on a locked out and hidden channel. I cannot do any more tests today because timers have fired and I don't want to interfere with them. My wife may divorce me if I do.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

All of a sudden it's OK. It must have been a glitch of some kind.


----------



## tapinsharon (Oct 20, 2012)

I just upgraded to Hopper - but when we use the search function, i.e. to find the show "Survivor", it does not find the tv show at all - even if we select all media. 

We've also tried to search for instance, for The Office. On the screen itself it just showed "searching", but never gave us options of "The Office". But when we went to the timers menu, it had found all episodes of the office and set up timers.... Why aren't shows appearing on the screen so that I can see what it is going to do?

very frustrated so far...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the device is still in 'infant mortality' stage


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I just upgraded to Hopper - but when we use the search function, i.e. to find the show "Survivor", it does not find the tv show at all - even if we select all media.
> 
> We've also tried to search for instance, for The Office. On the screen itself it just showed "searching", but never gave us options of "The Office". But when we went to the timers menu, it had found all episodes of the office and set up timers.... Why aren't shows appearing on the screen so that I can see what it is going to do?
> 
> very frustrated so far...


You say just updated? search takes at least 24 hours to be fully functional.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

356B said:


> You say just updated? search takes at least 24 hours to be fully functional.


I wouldn't blindly expand the 'advise' to wait 24 hours to search function;
- it's is SW function what is _reside_ in each FW spool;
- the search is applying to EPG data what is spooling in stages: immediately available 2 hrs, 2 days EPG available in 10-15 min and 8 days EEPG available each 4-6 hours.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

If I'm remotely understanding you.....:lol: there's nothing blind about it....it's called experience...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I mean no real reason to wait 24 hours to start using Search.

Next time try use it in 4-5 hours instead of 24.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I mean no real reason to wait 24 hours to start using Search.
> 
> Next time try use it in 4-5 hours instead of 24.


 Perhaps, but mine did not work for at least 24 hours.....and if memory serves there were completed guide issue and DishOnline issues and...well you get the point? 
Then again I was one of the first to get Hopper at rollout...the first of perhaps tens of thousands....:lol: or more....:lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

oh, that is pretty old knowledge ... perhaps last versions don't stuck with it, at least I don't remember such problem last year after a few FW changed.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> oh, that is pretty old knowledge ... perhaps last versions don't stuck with it, at least I don't remember such problem last year after a few FW changed.


Hopper has not been out a year....granted the vip922 ( if that is what you are referring to) was more pronounced to startup/download issues....but Hopper is nothing more then a more advanced version/hybrid if the 922 anyway...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I know, but I wouldn't totally agree - you'll need to have more knowledge about HW ans SW parts to make such extreme conclusion.

Say 922 is predecessor, base code source ... but "nothing more then a more advanced version" is too stretched. Just start from processor unit, see if DaVinchi chip is there, etc


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I know, but I wouldn't totally agree - you'll need to have more knowledge about HW ans SW parts to make such extreme conclusion.
> 
> Say 922 is predecessor, base code source ... but "nothing more" is too stretched .


Perhaps, but with my obvious limitations I can only give observations. vip922 was a total departure from vip622 and vip722 or vip722k. Hopper is similar to vip922 but not the same...thank goodness. :lol: similarities? menus, guide, graphics, large HD, I'm sure I'm missing more...and bugs at roll out... not so bad though. My Hoppers work, Sling is currently stable, PTAT/Autohop stable, integration (what it has) works...all good....for now


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, OK. 
I got it, how you did get grasp of the model's difference/similarity - by look.
Not that what is really inside ...


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> OK, OK.
> I got it, how you did get grasp of the model's difference/similarity - by look.
> Not that what is really inside ...


Perhaps, but how it works...what it does and more pronounced what it does not do....looks...? is it pretty? is it cool? is it hip? not really....but neither am I :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You are truly end user.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> You are truly end user.


Is that ....? certainly not a programmer or engineer....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's normal. Not to worry.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> That's normal. Not to worry.


 If you knew me you would quickly realize very little about me is normal...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The length of time can vary depending on what the "end user" is doing with their machine. Even the techie should understand that nothing downloads (beyond present/next EPG) when all satellite tuners are in use. I doubt many new users are going to set up the system then turn it off for several hours while it updates. Even after downloading the latest firmware and the full guide it seems that the receiver is taking more than a few hours to process the data.

Firmware also changes over time ... perhaps when P Smith got his it worked differently than when 356B got his and when I got mine. P Smith seems to be the late adopter of the three ... has the firmware not changed since P Smith installed his unit? I believe it has. So even the P Smith experience could be considered dated.

First impressions mean a lot and I wish that Hoppers worked better the day they were first connected but experience has shown that they work better the next day. Some people have reported problems on the next day that cleared up on the day after. The advice to "give it time and the receiver will settle in" is valid.

(And for those problems that don't clear up we hope the next firmware version will help.)


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> The length of time can vary depending on what the "end user" is doing with their machine. Even the techie should understand that nothing downloads (beyond present/next EPG) when all satellite tuners are in use. I doubt many new users are going to set up the system then turn it off for several hours while it updates. Even after downloading the latest firmware and the full guide it seems that the receiver is taking more than a few hours to process the data.
> 
> Firmware also changes over time ... perhaps when P Smith got his it worked differently than when 356B got his and when I got mine. P Smith seems to be the late adopter of the three ... has the firmware not changed since P Smith installed his unit? I believe it has. So even the P Smith experience could be considered dated.
> 
> ...


That's kind of how I see and have seen it, but exercise is good for me...:sure:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

While I'm try to stick with coming data and code inside of the specialized Linux PC with tuners, you are blurring picture with smoke and mirrors. Noting solid, no real reasoning against my points. Someone would bring act of God or Allah into it, if we will continue in same manner.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> While I'm try to stick with coming data and code inside of the specialized Linux PC with tuners, you are blurring picture with smoke and mirrors. Noting solid, no real reasoning against my points. Someone would bring act of God or Allah into it, if we will continue in same manner.


What is your basis for saying four to five hours? It does not take four to five hours for the full EPG to download to the receiver. Can you ACCURATELY point to something in the data or engineering that supports four to five hours vs 24? I do not believe you can.

So we are left with observation. It has been observed by many users that the Hopper works better the next day than it did on the day of install. "Give it time" seems to be supported by your claim of "four to five hours" ... so all we are arguing over is the length of time. A few hours or a day.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think you could turn on that function for EEPG monitoring if you'll pick right tpn of 119W.
If not, find my old posts when JohnH questioned me on same matter a couple years ago. You'll see the time, size, etc for EEPG spool.
Oh, just in case if you don't know how STB OS working, it would take only relevant part of whole EEPG. Size of it I did post later when I took a look into 813's file system.

Actually, I could provide more details what is gathering during recommended 24 hrs interval, but ... giving thought about my posts from you with skewed constant followup I wouldn't.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'll keep it simple: How long does it take the EEPG to download into the receiver? 5-10 minutes or 4-5 hours?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tune to that tpn, see what bit-rate of PID 0300h, get actual EPG file size from 622, 922 or 813's drive and calculate. I'm not going to spoon-feed naysayers or devil advocates.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Tune to that tpn, see what bit-rate of PID 0300h, get actual EPG file size from 622, 922 or 813's drive and calculate. I'm not going to spoon-feed naysayers or devil advocates.


That is OK ... I'm not going to force you to testify against yourself.

Anyone who has waited for their receiver to download the EEPG knows it doesn't take 4-5 hours (once the download begins).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just to avoid putting words in my mouth by some helpers: I mentioned INTERVAL, not duration.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Just to avoid putting words in my mouth by some helpers: I mentioned INTERVAL, not duration.


And just for the record (read it above) I asked what your basis for 4-5 hours was and you mentioned EEPG.

So what is your basis for saying four to five hours? It does not take four to five hours for the full EPG to download to the receiver (you have just confirmed that). Can you ACCURATELY point to something in the data or engineering that supports four to five hours vs 24? I do not believe you can.

If you are going to blame the search problem on a lack of EEPG download then your excuse dies as soon as the EEPG downloads. You need a better excuse.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As I said, are you reading ? JohnH bickered same way, but did keep silence when I posted all the relevant info. He is RIP, but you are alive and can read that posts again. Or not willing ?

Ask dish engineers and disprove my words.

Funny, you have the tool to bring current schedule for EEPG, but continue pressurize me here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Funny how you can't provide a simple link but instead want to insult the living and the dead.

I asked YOU a specific question which YOU have refused to give a straight answer to. You seem to be the problem here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I said I gave precise answer to JohnH (don't make me looks bad, I didn't insult him) awhile ago, you can get that info from old posts. But you still picking on me.
As to direct URL, I don't have it, so it would be same Search for you as for me.

Oh, yeah. I said all info already posted in different threads/posts. And sometimes I'm reposing or do search my own posts to provide quotes or URLs to ppl who are listening and not telling on each my post - "NO". No one will continue giving a hand when other side repeatedly putting a dirt in it and telling how dirty its owner.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> As to direct URL, I don't have it, so it would be same Search for you as for me.


Not really ... you would know which one of your thousands of posts you were referring to. For all I know it could have been a PM that I could never find. You can continue to refuse to answer the question with such distractions. Kind of pointless, but as I already stated, I'm not going to force you to testify against yourself.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm done.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Well when I installed Hopper #3 it took about 24 hours for search to function, and that was just last June. I don't see why one should cherry pick the exact amount of time that it takes but it is a safe bet that it will work properly in 24 hours.


----------

